# Chinese Water Dragon eggs.



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi! We were lucky enough to rehome a pair of CWD's nearly a fortnight ago. The female was obviously gravid, digging madly and refusing food. I sorted her a 15" dig box and within a couple of days she'd laid 6 eggs. She's back to eating well now, enjoying her water and her colouring has come back beautifully (she looked a bit ruddy when she arrived, lol).

The eggs looked 'good' (though I have never seen a reptile egg before) oval, just under and inch long, smooth and white. We've incubated them at a stable 84-85 deg for a week now and they still look good - no deflating/discolouring etc. 

Can I assume these are fertile? Will keep incubating until they hatch or are a flat stinking mess after reading a lot on the boards, but I candled them a couple days ago and they looked yellow. Can anyone tell me the average time it'd take for them to hatch. 

< excited at prospect of gawjus babies :flrt: (and have room to keep them too, some thinking ahead happening here..)


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

At that temp about 55-60 ish days


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome congrats, yeah it sounds like they are healthy to still be showing those signs.

Good luck and I hope they go well for you.
Hope Mum is okay too.: victory:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Really hope thy are fertile. Can't offer any advice but will keep my fingers crossed for you - please do keep us posted! Exciting times!! : victory:


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! It is a bit exciting. Happy Chinese year of the Dragon (water dragon this go round too, heh)

Had another peek while checking humidity last night and fairly certain I saw veins and teeny dark areas inside a couple : victory:

Mum seems really good. Am chucking calcium on every feed she has, she's eaten 2x a day since laying poor love. Have some teeny pinkies arriving today so will see if she fancies one. :2thumb:


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

update - eggs are 22 days old now, still cooking. Clearly all 6 are fertile, veins and big yolk sacs visible in all. Last night was exciting, saw 3-4 with little dragon embryos swishing about inside. Teeny tails!

Mum has chucked on about 50grams in weight, eating every day. The day I offered pinkies she took 4 at once. :gasp: Turning out to be a confident cheeky girl. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

septembergrrrl said:


> update - eggs are 22 days old now, still cooking. Clearly all 6 are fertile, veins and big yolk sacs visible in all. Last night was exciting, saw 3-4 with little dragon embryos swishing about inside. Teeny tails!
> 
> Mum has chucked on about 50grams in weight, eating every day. The day I offered pinkies she took 4 at once. :gasp: Turning out to be a confident cheeky girl. : victory:


Ohhhh congrats  hope they go well for you... yeah mum sounds cheeky.:no1: keep us updated.


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

'nother update  Mum laid another 7 eggs this week, 44 days after the original 6.

Day 48 of incubation, can see decent sized little dragons when candled in all 6 eggs. Have nursery viv ready, hoping for some babies in the next couple of weeks!


----------

